# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  وصفات للحفاظ على البشره

## سلامندرا

وصفات للحفاظ على البشره


نصائح للحفاظ على البشرة


اذا كنت من هاويات المكياج فالاختصاصية تقدم لك بعض النصائح للمحافظة على صحة بشرتك وشبابها 

عدم المبالغة في وضع مستحضرات التجميل 
على الفتيات في مقتبل العمر عدم المبالغة في وضع مستحضرات التجميل وان يكتفين بمكياج بسيط وناعم يظهر جمالهن الطبيعي بألوان خفيفة كالزهري والبني الفاتح والبنفسجي الفاتح 

العناية بنظافة البشرة 
من ترسبات المكياج التي قد تكون سبباً في ظهور بثور قد تتحول بمرور الوقت الى بقع داكنة بسبب انسداد المسامات 

الاحتفاظ بمستحضرات التجميل في البراد 
خلال فترة الصيف حتى لا تتعرض للتلف او تذوب بالحرارة فتعطي نتائج غير مرضية عند استخدامها 

على ذوات البشرة الدهنية 
الابتعاد عن المنظفات التي تحتوي على الحليب لانها تزيد الترسبات والافرازات الدهنية وعن مستحضرات التجميل الزيتية او اللامعة فهي تعمل على زيادة الافرازات الدهنية 
للحماية من اضرار الشمس 
طالما انك تستخدمين المكياج فعليك عدم الاهمال في وضع كريم النهار والكريم الواقي قبل تطبيق المكياج ، للحماية من اضرار الشمس 

وبشكل عام 
يفضل في الايام العادية دائما وضع ماكياج خفيف يظهر انوثة وطبيعة جمالها


واليكى سيدتى وصفات رائعة ونصائح لاستخدام الميكياج الطبيعى من الطبيعة

انا استفدت منه كتير جدا

هتلاقوا نصايح جامده ومفيدة جدا

تفضلوا بالدخول لمعرفه ومشاهدة المزيد

وصفات للحفاظ على البشره 


او بالضغط على الصورة التااية





وارجو ان ينال اعجابكم



وما تتاخروا  عليا بالردود

----------


## sarah-333

ميرسي كتيييييييييييييييييير حلو :Eh S(19):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

